# What's your motivation??



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Usually for me, after the first week, things get way slow and hard going untill the migration kicks in and brings fresh birds, and the Dynasty crowd has had their fill. I find myself continually plugging away at it though. I try taking my kids while the weather is still mild but makes it hard to get out away from people in my good spots while I have them. Makes it super hard hoofing it or dragging the boat into the rough spots. Saturday morning was one of those days. Going to an easily boatable area I knew we'd probably have company at. Even after listening to dike hunters that set up 100 yards from us doing their best wounded donkey calls at every Pelican in sight thinking they were geese, and party horn blaring their "duck calls" NON STOP, ALL MORNING LONG!!!! We managed a lone Mallard before I couldn't take the non stop noise anymore and called it a morning. But getting that one simple duck absolutley made my 10 year old daughter's morning. It makes it all worth it when we got home and she looked at me and said.... "Thanks for taking me dad, that was AWESOME!!" She is my little waterfowler in training and is always the first one running out when I get home to see what the days bag consists of. That is what keeps me going in these early season dog days. How about you?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

That's awesome man! She will remember that for a long time. Personally I find it a lot easier to be motivated if I don't hunt on Saturdays-dealing with crowds is not my idea of a good time. I agree that the first few weeks of the season can be trying-too warm, not enough birds around, bugs in the marsh, etc. I think it's a good time to work the kinks out of my boat, get the dog a few retrieves, scout some new spots, mess around with decoy spreads, and all that kind of stuff. But in the end I think that having the slow early part of the season makes the good part of the season that much sweeter.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Way to go. I couldn't stand those yayhoos down there Saturday morning. I only saw that lone goose that didn't even give a look around. I ended up with a spoonie and teal. Two shots two kills.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Hunter_17 said:


> Way to go. I couldn't stand those yayhoos down there Saturday morning. I only saw that lone goose that didn't even give a look around. I ended up with a spoonie and teal. Two shots two kills.


You heard 'em too up at your end huh?? It was WAY ANNOYING!!! ALL....MORNING....LONG....NON....STOP!!!!!!! They steered that lone goose right in front of me with their donkey call though, but I messed up. I seen it coming right to us, so I ditched the 3" 3 shot and threw a couple 3 1/2" BlindSide BB in. This new fandangled aoutoloader I bought this year lol!!! I pulled up just as he was 40 yards in front of me and about 10 yards high I pull the trigger and CLICK!!! I didn't get one fed in the chamber. By the time I realized it and got one fed, he be gone. :frusty:

You're right though, he had no intentions of even looking anywhere but straight ahead. He got educated once he gained elevation and went over Howard though. Probably 20 shots cracked off at him and he kept going.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

It's the prospect of success that keeps me going. You never know what hunt is going to be the amazing kind of hunt that stays forever in your memory. One of my best hunts ever took place on a sunny, warm, bluebird day during a week that was pretty slow for everyone else. I almost didn't go, but I'm sure glad I did. The chance for a truly special hunt is always there.

Also, life gets so stressful and crazy sometimes that a hunt will do me some good even if it's a total bust. I typically choose to hunt a distant spot when I'm feeling most stressed, so I can get a good walk in and leave all my problems way behind me for awhile.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

I must have been on the same Unit as you Utahbigbull. Saturday morning was pure torture with the exception of the morning colors. The morning was remarkable, then the folks started "calling" from the dike behind us. I and we finally couldn't take it anymore and packed it up for the day. We had to leave early anyway but their constant noise and flaring every bird within eyeshot caused us to pull out earlier. 

I will say that I, like everyone here, live for this time of year and look forward to every outing regardless of the weather. There is always the hope that the birds will fly better that day, that the sights will be spectacular again (see attached picture) and that the people I invite for that trip harvest a couple birds. I find great pleasure taking folks out that may not get the experience otherwise and to give them a taste of the passion we all share. In so doing, I know they will become noise makers as well and quite often it is I that cause them to do so by handing them a call. I just hope they choose to make that noise at home while listening to a training CD. As much as I enjoy taking others, the older I get the more I yearn to be alone, where it is quiet or with people who desire the same as I. I look forward to venturing into new areas with hope of finding the peace and solitude I seek along with more ducks than I am used to admiring. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Clarq and GoneGoosin... You two are right on the money and I couldn't articulate the words any more eloquently.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

For me it's the Sights, Smells and Natural sounds of the marsh. And finding or retrieving the bird that would be lost by others. Our season is not counted by birds harvested but more enjoying our time out there with my dog and my friends.

Spry


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

Well said Spry. I have never experienced your center statement but agree wholeheartedly with the first and last. One day I'll experience the other.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Duck calls are overrated period. There is a time and place for them, but certainly not on a crowded WMA on a weekend. I have yet to see anyone that can consistently call ducks in when an area is packed with people, and yet people blow their guts out trying. It's just annoying noise. I hear more people calling when the shooting is slow and no ducks are flying, boredom on their part I suppose.:?

I'm with Spry Yellowdog, it's about the dog work and the amazing things a retriever can do in a phrag invested swampy marsh. And I'm always looking for those special ducks like old squaws, surf scoters, white winged scoters and mandarins. You just never know what will fly in.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Hunting during the week is a privilege I can afford. I find myself out watching and shooting birds but I also like just hanging out with the dog with my phone turned off. It's pretty relaxing kind of like a therapy. The weekends I enjoy hanging with the kids hunting and just spending time with them. A good friend of mine lost his live at the age of 38. His kids cannot get anymore time with their father. I want to not waste a day on this planet that I could have used to spend time with my family and hunting is something we enjoy together. 

And I found a great recipe for duck pastrami.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Hoopermat said:


> And I found a great recipe for duck pastrami.


I'll be over to your house tonight to try it out and get the recipie from ya hoss. I can't believe you been holding out on me!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Hoopermat said:


> A good friend of mine lost his live at the age of 38. His kids cannot get anymore time with their father. I want to not waste a day on this planet that I could have used to spend time with my family and hunting is something we enjoy together.


Oh so very true your statement is! Life changes so much when you live through the death of someone close to you. I lost a brother this last March in a snowmobiling accident. Not a day goes by that I don't look at the small things in life and smile about them. The marsh just brings the sweetest of therapy to the soul. Spending time afield is one of the good things in life that makes it worth living.


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Great thread guys. Its nice to see not just complaining, but making lemonade out of lemons! My kids are too young to hunt yet, but they treasure any chance they get to go out with me, and my most enjoyable hunts have been with them. I'm excited to take my little boy out to the marsh this weekend. Hopefully there will be fewer idiots out there this weekend. I'm not a very experienced duck hunter as I spend most of my time chasing chukars and grouse, so if you see me out there doing something stupid please come tell me! I'll be the one with the bored dog sleeping in the phrag and the happy little boy that can't sit still or be quite for more than 5 seconds. Hopefully we'll at least scare the birds to you!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Good luck Jeff!! Enjoy the time with your kids!! Litterally seems like yesterday my oldest was begging to go shoot a duck with me as he was barely able to shoot a simple 22.. Then I blinked and he got his first bird. Now this was his last youth hunt as he will be 15 by next season. Then I know it will seem like tomorrow when he moves away to start his life as an adult.

Birds, or no birds, for me, it's about making memories, spending time with my children and family taking in all the sights and sounds (besides wounded donkey calls) of being out in the marsh before I blink and all three of my kids are all grown up and too cool to hang out with their old man. :shock:


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Spending time with good friends, family, and shooting the occasional duck doesn't hurt either. 
I took my wife for the first time last weekend (for what I'm sure will be both her first and last trip) and really enjoyed having her out with my son and I to see what we do. She thought we were crazy before, now she knows for certain.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Utahbigbull. nice job getting her out there with you.Sorry to hear about them non stop blowing call guys and on the goose. 

What keep me going is spending time with family and friends in out beautiful marsh we have here. Also getting the dog some work before the good hunting comes around.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Utahbigbull. nice job getting her out there with you.Sorry to hear about them non stop blowing call guys and on the goose.
> 
> What keep me going is spending time with family and friends in out beautiful marsh we have here. Also getting the dog some work before the good hunting comes around.


Nothing to be sorry about Dustin. We made the best of it and I made my daughter laugh pretty hard when I was messing with them in return. They had a hell of a wounded donkey.....I had one hell of a party horn. Then when they called the pelicans within 200 yards, I started shouting for them to TAKE EM!!! Been a long time since I had her laughing that hard.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*My motivation?*

killn more stuff... :mrgreen: :shock: -

BRING ON THE FREEZE UP NORTH! :smow:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> Hunting during the week is a privilege I can afford. I find myself out watching and shooting birds but I also like just hanging out with the dog with my phone turned off. It's pretty relaxing kind of like a therapy. The weekends I enjoy hanging with the kids hunting and just spending time with them. A good friend of mine lost his live at the age of 38. His kids cannot get anymore time with their father. I want to not waste a day on this planet that I could have used to spend time with my family and hunting is something we enjoy together.
> 
> And I found a great recipe for duck pastrami.


Sorry to hear about your good friend...

Carpe Diem


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think you can work birds with a call in that circumstance, Like Fowlmouth said not consistently anyway. With that many people calling you are pushing and pulling at the same time. The best bet is to shut up. It has been a long time since I have been in that situation, but it is frustrating. I don't hunt ducks much in the early season these days and that is one of the reasons. A duck call is a valuable tool when used correctly. Sadly few know how to use it correctly. Location trumps all else.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

utahbigbull said:


> I'll be over to your house tonight to try it out and get the recipie from ya hoss. I can't believe you been holding out on me!


Once I get some time I'm going to make it. You will be able to smell the smoker from your house. It will be like the dinner bell ringing


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Saturday, I caught myself staring at all if the highfliers and trying to see if I could I'd them, and even took a nap haha. There were a lot of ducks flying but nothing decoying. I got to hunt with my two daughters Friday evening, and my oldest gets so excited when she sees ducks that I may as well be sitting in the boat with a neon sign that says don't fly this way haha.Its hunts like that that keep me going, and like many of you said as well, it's the prospect of the unknown that keeps me awake at night, and gets me outta bed in the am. Also, a bit on the selfish side, it's that burning image of a lone banded green head flying right up close at first light. Weather I get him or not makes no difference. In my mind these are the times when everything in life seems to be perfect.


----------

